# More than 30 shots fired in Toronto gang shoot out....



## 2aguy (Aug 26, 2019)

But....Canada has gun control...

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/shooting-1.5258821

*Police are searching for three shooters and a driver after four people were hurt in a shooting outside a plaza in Toronto's Glen Park area early Saturday, police say. *

More than 30 bullets were fired, with at least one victim shooting back, said Police Chief Mark Saunders, who said the shooting had all the markings of targeted gang-related violence.

Police believe one of the victims, however, was just "in the wrong place at the wrong time" and connected to a nearby restaurant, Saunders told media Saturday.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 26, 2019)

2aguy said:


> But....Canada has gun control...
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/shooting-1.5258821
> 
> ...


Typical liberal response will be " But they guns were American".  Because liberals are always blame America first.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 26, 2019)

Diversity is the wests strength


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 26, 2019)

2aguy said:


> But....Canada has gun control...
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/shooting-1.5258821
> 
> ...


Good they don’t have any handguns In KKKanada.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Aug 26, 2019)

2aguy said:


> But....Canada has gun control...
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/shooting-1.5258821
> 
> ...



Remember when all those democrats promised to move to Canada if Trump won? It appears the only democrats who moved to Canada were the gang bangers.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2019)

Canada’s gun laws obviously do not go far enough


----------



## Dekster (Aug 26, 2019)

Canadians have weird senses of humor.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Aug 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Canada’s gun laws obviously do not go far enough



That’s the democrats’ failed logic. Rather than address the underlying issues, just pass a law.


----------



## hadit (Aug 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Canada’s gun laws obviously do not go far enough



How about random stops and searches for anyone who looks like they might be in a gang? Include anyone with them because they might have a girlfriend carry it for them. Heck, you might make some activist somewhere mad because you keep stopping males of a certain age wearing certain colors and having certain skin colors, but that's not too big a price to pay, right? While we're at it, let's make sure to monitor internet browsing so we can identify potential problems and be waiting to search them when they step outside the door. 

Every white male about 35 years of age should expect to be searched multiple times a day. Black males between 15 and 25 should just not bother to walk the streets.

Freedom need no longer apply. Security now has the job.


----------



## deorro 1 (Aug 26, 2019)

30 guns... hopefully they arranged a safe meeting ground for it... preferably far away from public civilization and way into a deserted field or something... why make the sensations?


Toronto headlines read:


Headline, Headline.. there are over 30 guns around that was involved in a 'shoot out'  please be advised to be nice...


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2019)

To assume that gun safety measures will prevent ALL killings is ridiculous
Car safety measures do not stop all traffic fatalities, but they do reduce them significantly

We do not see threads saying.....This guy was killed while wearing a seatbelt, so seatbelts should not be required


----------



## hadit (Aug 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> To assume that gun safety measures will prevent ALL killings is ridiculous
> Car safety measures do not stop all traffic fatalities, but they do reduce them significantly
> 
> We do not see threads saying.....This guy was killed while wearing a seatbelt, so seatbelts should not be required



Okay, so stop and search using profiling won't prevent all killings, but they will reduce them significantly. How much freedom are you willing to lose to gain the illusion of safety? We know that outright gun bans don't stop shootings, so after you ban them, obviously we have to go after those who typically do the shooting. Use profiling, because no, elderly women typically do not shoot up schools, but teenage boys do. Therefore, they must be stopped and searched.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 26, 2019)

hadit said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > To assume that gun safety measures will prevent ALL killings is ridiculous
> ...


I don’t believe it to be an illusion of safety

Those countries that have strict gun control measures have significantly lower murder rates

Guns do not keep us safe


----------



## hadit (Aug 26, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



But you cannot deny that you have to trade freedom for security, and often end up with neither. 

Look, freedom is messy, chaotic, and even dangerous. Gun owners realize that there are bad people out there who want to kill them, and simply want the freedom to defend themselves and their loved ones, and right now, the most effective means of defense is a firearm. That's it. 

Much like our justice system is tilted towards the accused because we would rather set free the guilty than incarcerate the innocent, I would rather err on the side of freedom even if it means a little more danger for me. I don't want Big Brother watching to make sure I live in bureaucrat approved ways.


----------

